# employer not paying kids



## olly123 (5 Oct 2007)

How can my daughter get money she is owed from a job she did in august? She worked for a guy  for a couple of days from 8 in the morning till 12 at night in a food van. A few of her friends did the same.This guy is ignoring their emails and putting them off with excuses when they phone. He is still operating as normal.


----------



## pat127 (5 Oct 2007)

olly123 said:


> How can my daughter get money she is owed from a job she did in august? She worked for a guy  for a couple of days from 8 in the morning till 12 at night in a food van. A few of her friends did the same.This guy is ignoring their emails and putting them off with excuses when they phone. He is still operating as normal.



If by 'kids' you mean that they are very young means that he is probably well outside the law in terms of the hours he asked them to work. Take a look at 
[broken link removed]

If this is the case, a mention to him that the authorities would be very interested in his dodgy employment practices might induce him to part with the few bob.


----------



## olly123 (5 Oct 2007)

Thanks,she is 17 and I ,had told her about doing long hours, but she,s a teenager and all she wanted was the shillings! My grievence with this guy is ,he rakes in the money at concerts and events and uses these kids .

Could I report him to the tax man? If he had just paid them what they are owed I wouldnt mind,but he seems to think cos they are young he can get away with i


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Oct 2007)

Tax man will not be interested as unless/until they actually get paid, no payroll tax issues will arise.

Dept of Enterprise & Employment or ODERC (employment regulation & control office) might be interested.


----------



## ang1170 (5 Oct 2007)

ubiquitous said:


> Tax man will not be interested as unless/until they actually get paid, no payroll tax issues will arise.


 
If they're not paying their employees, chances are they're not paying other taxes as well. I'm sure the Revenue may well be interested in someone "raking it in" if it doesn't match their own records. No harm in approaching them.


----------



## olly123 (5 Oct 2007)

So anyone in this country can run a mobile business,get kids to work it,do a bunk to the next venue and repeat it all over again.  Big profits,no wages. No one to stop them!


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Oct 2007)

olly123 said:


> So anyone in this country can run a mobile business,get kids to work it,do a bunk to the next venue and repeat it all over again.  Big profits,no wages. No one to stop them!



Did Dept of Enterprise & Employment & ODERC tell you this?


----------



## olly123 (5 Oct 2007)

No sorry, thats just an angry irish mammy looking out for her kids rant!
Im actually looking up that site right now.


----------



## olly123 (5 Oct 2007)

Then again,its a fact! He is doing this.


----------



## RainyDay (5 Oct 2007)

If you have any idea where he is next going to be operating, perhaps you and a few other mammies could turn up and confront him?


----------



## olly123 (5 Oct 2007)

Good idea! I have been in touch with some other parent and they suggested the joe duffy show,maybe.


----------



## z103 (5 Oct 2007)

> If you have any idea where he is next going to be operating, perhaps you and a few other mammies could turn up and confront him?


You could also let his current stuff know his policy as well why you're at it.


----------



## ang1170 (6 Oct 2007)

You might want to threaten him with the FSAI as well - 

http://www.fsai.ie/

Seriously, people like this are only likely to pay up if they see it as the lesser cost then the alternative. You simply have to present him with the alternative: there's a few suggestions already been made.

Mind you, if and when you get the amounts owed, I'd still go ahead and shop him to all the relevant authorities....


----------



## janedoe06 (6 Oct 2007)

Hi there

I think as one of the posters said , 
report him to revenue

i had an issue with that when i was in University

Worked for a D-Jay , helping in promotions for night clubs flyers etc
He was a friend before we worked to him so his excuses about money and wages we did take his word for it at first 

eventually though we were in effect working for nothing

he owed loads of money to his minions , yet had a nice jeep and a lovely house - and was piling the money in judging by the number of kids discos and special events he used d-jay for -- alot of these were money handed over so less of a paper trail
reported him to Revenue which was i guess *****y but 
when u dont get paid for a month 
and the excuses were getting lamer and lamer
In the End he defo had to tone down his jobs 

and we heard afterwards that inland revenue were biting at his heels 
we did'nt find out if he was fined or not


----------



## Purple (6 Oct 2007)

janedoe06 said:


> and we heard afterwards that inland revenue were biting at his heels
> we did'nt find out if he was fined or not


Was this in the UK?


----------



## SarahMc (6 Oct 2007)

Non payment of wages is a matter for the [broken link removed].  The hearings are informal, and paperwork simple, and there is no need for a solicitor.

Like you, I'd be very angry for my daughter, and wouldn't let this go, he has totally taken advantage.


[broken link removed]


----------



## RainyDay (7 Oct 2007)

While I agree with the recommendations for formal investigation (Right Commissioner, Dept Enterprise & Employment), it is worth nothing that it may still prove very difficult to get the money from this guy. Even with a judgement from these bodies, the guy may just ignore it. It may be very difficult to pin him down to a particular business or address.


----------



## olly123 (16 Oct 2007)

Just to let everyone know, I aired my problem on joe duffys show and this guy wouldnt talk to joe or his researchers. So I sent an email to my local tax office and hey bingo! He paid up.


----------



## TreeTiger (16 Oct 2007)

Oh well done!  I love it when someone sorts out these sort of people.

What day was it on (if in the last week) - I'll see if it's still available to listen to on the website.


----------



## olly123 (16 Oct 2007)

It was on Monday 8th . I was so nervous but did it anyway!  I cant stand people who treat others with contempt and think they are superior to their fellow man because they have more money. He was so conceited and smug he just got my goat.


----------



## TreeTiger (17 Oct 2007)

Missed it. What's on now is yesterday's tribute to tragic Susie Long, RIP. So sad.

Anyway, congratulations on taking on this low-life and well done on getting your daughter sorted.  I hate anyone taking advantage of people who work for them, and taking advantage of young people in particular.


----------

